# Winter seriously this is why I live in the Mid South



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Sure is a great time of the year to be in Sioux Falls. Half way through two weeks here for work. Why is it the need to be here never arises in Spring or Summer? I mean what’s not to love about South Dakota? Thought I was going to have some Southern food for supper, then I remembered Barbecue here is the equivalent of manwiches, Ground beef tomato sauce on a bun. Not really sure how that can even remotely be considered Barbecue? 

And do not forget Walking tacos, a bag of Fritos with hamburger, tomato, and cheese on them. Again nothing even remotely resembling a taco!

Amazing how a brief assignment can reinforce a decision to move out of here lol. 

Clearly South Dakota can not be alone in peculiar food, I wonder what other states have that would make an outsider ask why?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet everywhere has something odd for people who don't live there. People outside Ohio seem to think perogies are weird.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> I bet everywhere has something odd for people who don't live there. People outside Ohio seem to think perogies are weird.


Seriously? In our family what was once considered a meal for the poor, has become a Holiday tradition, we have them every Christmas Eve. Well worth the hours of preparation.

And you are right in Tennessee people are like Perogie Ah what's that?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol so true! My dad and brother went to pick up a truck from Michigan a few years back. They asked for sweet tea in a restaurant. The waiter got so confused and had to ask the manager for help. 
I have a friend that just moved here from Michigan and she had no clue what a corn dog is. After we explained what is was she wouldn’t touch it because “it’s a stick of meat that’s deep fried! Eew!” Lol!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't understand why people in the south love peaches and cream sweet corn so much. Growing up in the north east silver queen and king were the best! And they still are! It's like you can get freshly picked corn on the cob here in the south, but it's all stinkin' bicolor. Peaches and cream corn is like field corn compared to silver queen and king! It doesn't make any sense. If I had the land I bet we could grow the best corn anybody had every tasted around here because everyone plants the wrong variety!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in KY and believe it or not KY Fried Chicken isn't all that popular lol
However, a traditional favorite is Burgoo and Bread pudding. 
Now, I've only had the toned down version of Burgoo (beef & veggie soup), but the old style versions have like 3-5 types of meat in them!
The kind served at the horse track is AMAZING. OMG love it! 
http://www.bettyskitchen.us/pdf/soup/KeenelandKentuckyBurgooSoupRecipe.pdf

Bread pudding is equally wonderful, especially with a yummy Bourbon sauce on top. 
Before Covid 19, for the spring and fall race meets at the track, they served us in the media center lunch, alternating soups one day, and BBQ pork the next with yummy sandwich wraps randomly in the mix. But on Saturdays... they brought in bread pudding for dessert. 
I haven't had either this year and am now craving them lol. I am seriously making the recipe I posted above.

So no complaints about KY! I'm from IN and I really can't recall the traditional stuff there lol


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm from all over so nothing is all that new to me. I know my mother used to make French toast and cut them into sticks anyone who saw it asked why she did it. I don't know if its that weird because I grow up with it but people sure do think so.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When we first moved to Texas..Mexican food was a huge disappointment. Everything has cheese sauce or chili sauce dumped on it! Awe that is not Mexican food. That is what they call TexMex.. nearly 16 years here and I will never get used to that! I have to remember to order things dry! And the waitress would be like, no cheese or chili sauce?" So confused lol no thank you , its gross.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh yeah. tex mex really isnt all that good. We have an AMAZING family owned mexican restruant in town, REAL mexican food. OMGGG it is sooo good!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Perogies are delicious and amen to lousy Mexican food in Texas! Tex-Mex is HORRIBLE! The best corn on the cob I've ever had was in NJ it was a white corn to die for...
I've lived all over the country and every area has its quirks or specialty that's wonderful. I've learned if you find something you love get the recipe and take it with you so you can enjoy it no matter where you are.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> I've lived all over the country and every area has its quirks or specialty that's wonderful. I've learned if you find something you love get the recipe and take it with you so you can enjoy it no matter where you are.


Well that is true. I've lived quite a few places and I can think of great food everywhere we went. (Except for Indiana... can't think of anything good there.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have heard of deep fried twinkies in Brooklyn. Have never tried them. 
Can't even imagine eating that unhealthy thing.
:imok:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Deep fried pickles is probably the weirdest deep fried thing I've eaten. Deep fried oreos are big at fairs here, but I've never had one.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Deep fried pickles are awesome! Deep fried Oreos sound like the best thing ever!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Boers4ever said:


> Deep fried pickles are awesome! Deep fried Oreos sound like the best thing ever!


Do you have Sonic restaurants where you are? I had them there. They were pretty good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg::heehee:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Do you have Sonic restaurants where you are? I had them there. They were pretty good.


Yeah we have a bunch of Sonics. We get our fried pickles from Chicken express though.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Lol so true! My dad and brother went to pick up a truck from Michigan a few years back. They asked for sweet tea in a restaurant. The waiter got so confused and had to ask the manager for help.
> I have a friend that just moved here from Michigan and she had no clue what a corn dog is. After we explained what is was she wouldn't touch it because "it's a stick of meat that's deep fried! Eew!" Lol!


Yup kind of like asking for Non sweet tea here, lol. Seems like options are usually Sweet tea, super sweet and Southernstyle(basically a tea bag in a 5 pound bag eod sugar)

I don't even order tea when out at home, after the why would you drink tea with out sugar questions.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Yeah we have a bunch of Sonics. We get our fried pickles from Chicken express though.


Ok so are they pickle chips or spears inquiring minds are curious.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

The ones I've had were chips.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Yeah they’re pickle chips that’s fried and, depending on where you get them, coated with salt. Yummy!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm in KY and believe it or not KY Fried Chicken isn't all that popular lol
> However, a traditional favorite is Burgoo and Bread pudding.
> Now, I've only had the toned down version of Burgoo (beef & veggie soup), but the old style versions have like 3-5 types of meat in them!
> The kind served at the horse track is AMAZING. OMG love it!
> ...


Hahaha the first time i hd burgoo i was like why are they callin brunswick stew this crazy name. In NC it is brunswick stew. I am not a bread puddin fan because most jas raisins in it. Raisins alone not cooked are just dandy but they should never be cooked in anything. Ick! I do occasionally make it but omit the raisins. I will also make hubby oatmeal raisin cookies but leave a third of the batter plain for me cookies. And WHAT is up with raisins for sweetener in applasauce!?!?!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I don't understand why people in the south love peaches and cream sweet corn so much. Growing up in the north east silver queen and king were the best! And they still are! It's like you can get freshly picked corn on the cob here in the south, but it's all stinkin' bicolor. Peaches and cream corn is like field corn compared to silver queen and king! It doesn't make any sense. If I had the land I bet we could grow the best corn anybody had every tasted around here because everyone plants the wrong variety!


Come to our little oart of the world and silver queen is IT! . Peaches are a hit or miss.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Come to our little oart of the world and silver queen is IT! . Peaches are a hit or miss.


What!? So you're telling me that the rest of NC has silver queen? I'm in western NC where are you?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Deep fried pickles, raisons, potatoes. Now I am hungry.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Texas has the best food! Lol!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sure you do. One day.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Now I'm hungry for fried pickles! Why you people do this to me! lol 

And I've never heard of Perogies. But they sound yummy too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! Lots of yummy stuff!
California has lots of good food but most of it is *borrowed*. My favorite foods are things I found in Hawaii. Kailua pig, malasadas, Zippie's chili and rice, chicken long rice, mahi mahi...
Most of it came from somewhere else and has been adapted.
Mexican food was a whole 'nother thing there. Very bland even for me and I don't do spicy. When we came to the Mainland for Christmas; Taco Bell was a treat.
When I visit my sister in Arkansas it's extra hushpuppies and sweet tea with that catfish!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> What!? So you're telling me that the rest of NC has silver queen? I'm in western NC where are you?


Yasssss! We are in mebane. Most of our friends do sq. . Unless they cannot find it then they will do king or there is a newer bicolor that is not horrible. But this year our one friend couldnt find it. I found some and he was like get it get it all lol! Also at the greensboro and raleigh state farmers markets sq is the one you see more often at those too.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ooh Hawaii! They have some of the best foods! Huli huli chicken is really good.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm in South Louisiana. I cannot leave for long because I go through shrimp withdrawals.
All the food is wonderful. I have to carry seasoning, hot sauce and coffee with me when I travel....after getting used to the level of flavor here, the rest of the states' food is bland.
I even use remoulade as salad dressing. But I don't like sweet tea and it can be difficult to get unsweet tea. We have Sonics but no one gets the food, just the slushies and frozen treats. KFC is not that big here, Popeye's is more popular. And for the adults, there are drive-through frozen daiquiri places.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here we do the Indian pinapple and cayan pepper and spice. Also we have the traditional rice meat potatoes and vegetables. But my faverite is banana salad. Banana, condense milk, cream, chilli powder and mayonnaise. I add some green pepper and onion. Adds some bitter to the sweet and tangy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am now officially hungry. (embarrassed)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey, does anybody here eat hot chicken sandwiches? You take a piece of white bred, put some cooked chicken (usually done in the crock pot) on it, then put gravy, another slice of bread, and cover the whole thing in gravy and then canned corn. You eat it with a fork because it's so messy. It's delicious!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my that sounds so good @MellonFriend!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> Ooh Hawaii! They have some of the best foods! Huli huli chicken is really good.


Now I am officially homesick!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Hey, does anybody here eat hot chicken sandwiches? You take a piece of white bred, put some cooked chicken (usually done in the crock pot) on it, then put gravy, another slice of bread, and cover the whole thing in gravy and then canned corn. You eat it with a fork because it's so messy. It's delicious!


One of my favorite restaurant meals is similar to that but with turkey. The real thing not deli pressed.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Banana salad sounds like something I'd like to eat. We are pretty big at trying out new foods. 

Definitely eat hot chicken sandwiches but without the corn and sometimes with butter on the bread. lol. And we have it with turkey too, a favorite with the leftover thanksgiving turkey.

With the cold weather around here I'm craving soup. Want to make some Pho. You have to boil it for 2 days+ and the house will smell wonderful the whole time. And no matter what I could always eat spiced pulled meat with coleslaw sandwich. I can't think if that has a name right now.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now banana salad I know. My recipy contains mayo, brown sugar, chilli powder, mustard and a small amount of coconut milk as the dressing over the bananas. Dont forget the pinch of salt and teaspoon of apple vinegar


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My mom used to cut up bananas, sprinkle sugar on them then put fresh milk on the whole thing. Man, I haven't thought of that in years! Probably not healthy! But what a treat! 

The best Mexican food I ever had was this little restaurant in Brighton, Colorado back in 1981. Really good food! Nothing holds up to that wonderful little restaurant.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

alwaystj9 said:


> I'm in South Louisiana. I cannot leave for long because I go through shrimp withdrawals.
> All the food is wonderful. I have to carry seasoning, hot sauce and coffee with me when I travel....after getting used to the level of flavor here, the rest of the states' food is bland.
> I even use remoulade as salad dressing. But I don't like sweet tea and it can be difficult to get unsweet tea. We have Sonics but no one gets the food, just the slushies and frozen treats. KFC is not that big here, Popeye's is more popular. And for the adults, there are drive-through frozen daiquiri places.


YES!! I love the food in Louisiana!! Catfish, shrimp, gumbo, crawfish, etc., etc., etc...YUM!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove::up::nod: Now you are talking, Yum.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My daughter worked on a shrimp farm in Hawaii. She brought home shrimp so often that the kids started complaining, "Shrimp again?!!"
Not me though; I couldn't get enough of it. Especially when it was free!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

We went to Galveston a few weeks ago and my dad found a fresh seafood store. He bought a whole bunch of shrimp and grilled it in the RV park we were staying at. I kid you not, within minutes there was at least ten more grills fired up around us! The smell was just more then they could bear!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So. Sat we are helpin a friend work his cows.... wormin, fly tags out, covexin, blah blah. Anyhoo.... i found a bag of dried apples in my cabinet yesterday. Dried apples mean FRIED PIES. I am thinkin i might be nice and make them tomorrow to share with everyone workin saturday. They sure would be good eatin on a chilly day.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> My mom used to cut up bananas, sprinkle sugar on them then put fresh milk on the whole thing. Man, I haven't thought of that in years! Probably not healthy! But what a treat!
> 
> The best Mexican food I ever had was this little restaurant in Brighton, Colorado back in 1981. Really good food! Nothing holds up to that wonderful little restaurant.


My papa ised to do the bananas and milk. Yum!


----------



## Panzareta (Oct 29, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> I bet everywhere has something odd for people who don't live there. People outside Ohio seem to think perogies are weird.


Love perogies! Easy enough to buy in the grocery store here in Texas.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> So. Sat we are helpin a friend work his cows.... wormin, fly tags out, covexin, blah blah. Anyhoo.... i found a bag of dried apples in my cabinet yesterday. Dried apples mean FRIED PIES. I am thinkin i might be nice and make them tomorrow to share with everyone workin saturday. They sure would be good eatin on a chilly day.


I like the way you think...YUM! I think we might need help on our farm too....LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:cleverhighfive)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

All the flies are almost gone! Yay cold yukky weather! Die flies Die! Then the cobwebs will be sucked up and for a few glorious months, limited insect interaction! (dance) ( I'll deal with the Mouse War- see Pet peeves!)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> So. Sat we are helpin a friend work his cows.... wormin, fly tags out, covexin, blah blah. Anyhoo.... i found a bag of dried apples in my cabinet yesterday. Dried apples mean FRIED PIES. I am thinkin i might be nice and make them tomorrow to share with everyone workin saturday. They sure would be good eatin on a chilly day.


Oh yummy! Don't forget the cheddar cheese or cinnamon sugar (not on the same pies)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Panzareta said:


> Love perogies! Easy enough to buy in the grocery store here in Texas.


Welcome fellow Texan! I'm just a bit north of you. Please introduce yourself and your herd in our introduction area so you can get a proper welcome. Don't forget pictures ....we promise to tell you how adorable your goats are


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok, now I'm starving.... lol 
How about some Hatch green chile chicken stew with potatoes and sour cream and cheddar cheese topping it. Navajo Tacos on fried bread or papas asada...
Spicy South West Fare YUMMY for cold days...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HMNS said:


> I like the way you think...YUM! I think we might need help on our farm too....LOL!


Lol! Ohio is a bit far. But i DO k ow how to use the post office. Hahahaha


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww now..how about fried bread..slab o ribs grilled & spicy..grilled prawns ..and some cowboy beans and grilled corn on the cob. Yes ma'am. Now we are talking a good hot meal! (rofl)(rofl) Then if your real nice..I'll fix a coconut cream.pie from scratch or lemon meringue!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Panzareta said:


> Love perogies! Easy enough to buy in the grocery store here in Texas.


Panzareta -- You are named for the race horse?? Although in Louisiana, I am 3/4 Polish & love Peirogis. Hard to find here and someone would put hot sauce on them if I did find some!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Panzareta said:


> Love perogies! Easy enough to buy in the grocery store here in Texas.


Hi there! I'm just northeast of you! Welcome!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Panzareta said:


> Love perogies! Easy enough to buy in the grocery store here in Texas.


The real deal or those Horrid Mrs T frozen boxed things? Yeah I am a food snob


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I don't know if you are a snob or not but I can't think of any frozen food that compares to fresh.:lolgoat:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Very true! Frozen just is not the same as fresh. Even though I have no idea what perogies are.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Alert comes into my inbox, new post to Winter seriously this is why I live in the Mid South. I'm like, What? Oh, yeah, the food thread. Lets go make myself hungry! lol

And fried pies! How have I not heard or eaten of this witchery?! Need another farm hand? lol
Today I'm making some homemade Queso. Pretty easy but super tasty. And with Christmas coming up that means homemade Cranberry donuts!


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

luvmyherd said:


> Well, I don't know if you are a snob or not but I can't think of any frozen food that compares to fresh.:lolgoat:


Hello my name is.... And I am a food Snob, I work out 7 days a week, so I really try to watch what I eat. So it's usually prepared at home when ever possible, and with ingredients from the Summers Harvest.

that's one of the hardest parts of my job being away from home for weeks at a time. And trying to keep to eating healthy. While in South Dakota partner and I stopped in at a Hy-Vee and yeah the onion with cream cheese in the middle paprika sprinkled on top did not do it for me. Could not even bring myself to try it lol.

Glad to be Home


----------

